# First time out this year!



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR (Jul 23, 2008)

My first time out this year and I bank a fish OHIO. This bad girl was 24 1/2 inches of fight. Hell of a first day!!!


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

nice fish!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

very nice.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Where? And with what?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

conley1414 said:


> Where? And with what?


Do you ever respond with anything besides where? Get out and fish man... 

Congrats butcher... Bet she put up quite a fight..


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice fish! Good job!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey i know that spot !!!!!! great fish man ...........


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> Where? And with what?


This is getting really old! It would help if you would go out and do some scouting / fishing instead of begging people for spots.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice fish. Great first day out. Congrtas.


----------



## Krig55 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice lookin Eye


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks man, I appreciate the acknowledgment.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Man! That's good stuff right there. Congratulations!


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice eye sir.

Good stuff.


----------



## Lindawan (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats awesome for your first time out this year. I hope it means that this year will be a good one for you. Congrats!


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> This is getting really old! It would help if you would go out and do some scouting / fishing instead of begging people for spots.


you people are retarded, i fish almost everyday, i don't ask because i want to go there, i ask just because i'm just wondering. trust me i don't need anyone's spot, i have more spots right now to fish then i know what to do with, just like tonight i had a very hard time trying to decide where i wanted to go because i had 3 places on my mind but was having a hard time deciding. i think i chose the wrong place this time because i only caught 11 crappie and the biggest one was only 10" but oh well you win some and you lose some. so now show me where i am begging, you fools.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Great fish!!!

conley1414 - The where is a little...well... the what I consider a very valid question. With the thousands of lures out there having an idea of a starting point would be nice.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

nice fish! i caught 2 eyes last night that you could have used for bait for that monster!


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

> The where is a little...well... the what I consider a very valid question


I agree totally. This is posted under "Central Ohio Fishing Reports" not under a "bragging only" section. A fish that size impresses me more if it came out of buckeye than it would out of alum or indian lake. The State record saugeye came out of Antrim but I don't think I'd spend a day there trying to catch eyes.

By the way nice fish.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

toad said:


> I agree totally. This is posted under "Central Ohio Fishing Reports" not under a "bragging only" section. A fish that size impresses me more if it came out of buckeye than it would out of alum or indian lake. The State record saugeye came out of Antrim but I don't think I'd spend a day there trying to catch eyes.
> 
> By the way nice fish.




I agree,that fish out of Alum would be likely, but that's not where it came from I know that spot too. but he could give a lure type and color.
NO harm, NO foul.




Congrad's on the monster fish! I bet your line was chewed up?!


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

conley1414 said:


> you people are retarded, i fish almost everyday, i don't ask because i want to go there, i ask just because i'm just wondering. trust me i don't need anyone's spot, i have more spots right now to fish then i know what to do with, just like tonight i had a very hard time trying to decide where i wanted to go because i had 3 places on my mind but was having a hard time deciding. i think i chose the wrong place this time because i only caught 11 crappie and the biggest one was only 10" but oh well you win some and you lose some. so now show me where i am begging, you fools.



We all have lots of places to choose from, but fish may not be biting.

the point is dont ask "where is it" on this open forum because anybody 
with sense is not going to tell you and if they DO, it;s a 95% chance their 
LYING!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations on a great fish. 

It's his fishing report and he can share as he wishes. There is no requirement for specific information needed to be posted.


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR (Jul 23, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Congratulations on a great fish.
> 
> It's his fishing report and he can share as he wishes. There is no requirement for specific information needed to be posted.


Thanks for the statement crittergitter. If I showed where, what method, and what color. It would take all the thrill out of the sport. It takes some scouting and trial and error. How could you take pride in something you didn't work for. heres another that I caught earlier that day.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great Eye butcher.
I know you posted it under the central Ohio reports area but I wouldn't be surprised if they came out of one of the northern Ohio rivers.

I don't even care where it came from it's a nice fish! Why people b!tch n moan about others asking questions is beyond me. Is it because no one wants to ask what it was caught on like a "secret" bait or where it was caught because no one ever goes and fishes there?

I agree about not giving specific places unless that person wants to but to be a jerk about someone asking a simple question that's it's not even pointed toward you is asinine.

I have questions about your success.
Did you catch the fish on twisters or jerk baits?
Where you fishing moving water?

Congrats man. If you want to share those things is up to you and you only.
Jason


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

it was caught at buckeye?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice way to start the season!! keep ur spots 2 yourself if you dont want the rest of columbus fishing beside u.
this seems to be more of a problem in the central ohio forum then any other


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

So do I. I was going to make it down there the other day but i ended up killing the catfish at a secret  spot at buckeye


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a hell of an 'eye there. Great job!!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

First of all nice Fish!!! That thing is freakin' huge!!!
This my opinion on the report topic:
It's not cool if all you do is ask where, what when all the time and never post reports or other helpful information to others. However, some guys never post anything and just look for spots and info. (which is fine, if that is what they want to do)
It is nice if every once in a while to report where you fished (not exact spots) and what the conditions where and what baits were effective. If I report that I caught a 10 huge Saugeye at Alum creek with clown colored Husky Jerks, it's not going to ruin Alum Creek fishing for me and give up my spot. It's perfectly fine if guys post pictures of a hog and don't report where. But, it might be helpful if every once in a while people post a report to report on fishing conditions and what baits were used to catch fish.
If all of us just stopped posting reports and just posted pictures of fish, then this forum wouldn't be very useful would it?

That being said, Nice fish. No report, that's okay


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Must of been caught at Griggs or Greenlawn!! HA!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> could you take pride in something you didn't work for.


AMEN to that! ! ! It's a good feeling when you scout / find your own spot or spots and catch nice fish out of, it's priceless!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I know where he got it


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow i thought the cabin fever was out of us. Great job on 2 nice eyes


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

nice fish i got one like that once or twice good job


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Open* forum (too everyone).


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

caught behind old bag of nails on alum creek spillway because the low head dams have been removed. they are stacked up in there BIG TIME NOW!$!$!$!$


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

great lookin fish conley! ill be out after those guys tomorrow


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

where did you get those dandies!!


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

If i told you i would have to kill you.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Come on man, what lake, what were you using????


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

i told u all.... behind old bag of nails on nelson rd. they are stacked up nicely


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I just have to ask conley his own question and wait for the complete response. I will say both you guys have caught awesome fish, and I'm quite jealous


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

meisterdog said:


> i told u all.... behind old bag of nails on nelson rd. they are stacked up nicely


This guy......


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

:Banane36::Banane36:Grant thouse are all dandy fish colney1414 but lets here it where did ya get them.All i know alum mybe buckeye no i know deer creek. i know i'v seen thouse fish befor lol


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

nice job going out in the morning fingers crossed the bites on


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR (Jul 23, 2008)

:Banane36::Banane45::Banane36: 
:woot:


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

st.slippy said:


> i just have to ask conley his own question and wait for the complete response. I will say both you guys have caught awesome fish, and i'm quite jealous


you know i would have been happy to tell you if all you guys would have got off my back for askin other people and since none of them wanted to say anything, i am never gonna say a word, i will just show you pics.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

I know where you got those mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I know exactly where that pepsi can is...


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm happy with pics!! Tells me they are biting somewhere, and sooner or later I'm gonna be there


----------

